# Big Walnut Creek Salmon!



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Shot this video of carp trying to get into a wetland via a normally dry lowhead dam! Kinda cool. Can you spy the mirror carp?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't help but pull for them. They have the heart of a champion, just like Lil' Brudder.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

lol strongbad....been a while


----------

